Ask HN: What Do You Need Someone to Build for You? - leoh
======
capableweb
A service that basically refills Digital Ocean Droplets based on a amount in a
wallet that can be refilled with Bitcoins (the service could do automatic
conversation to pay DO). Having it require ID for setting up would be fine, as
long as it can continue to run a DO droplet until the wallet is empty.

